# Dorsch Angeln in Polen Leba



## Lattenboden (28. April 2014)

Hi,
Will Ende Mai wieder nach Polen Fahren und auf Dorsch jagt gehen und wollte mal Fragen ob Ihr mir gute Köder empfehlen könnt.
Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir eine Kauf seite empfehlen könnt.


----------



## blassauge (29. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsch Angeln in Polen Leba*

Na da kommt doch glatt eine Gegenfrage:

Vom Kutter? Kleinboot? Brandung?

Ansonsten gehen sicher alle Köder die in der deutschen Ostsee auch fangen....


----------



## Lattenboden (29. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsch Angeln in Polen Leba*

Ups mein Fehler |supergri 

Vom Kutter meine ich und meine auch Gummi Köder. Ja der Ostsee Dorsch ist überall gleich.


----------



## sonstwer (29. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsch Angeln in Polen Leba*

Hi!

Der Ostseedorsch ist nicht überall gleich, aber sehr ähnlich.
Allgemein kannst du aber davon ausgehen, daß du die gleichen Köder nehmen kannst, wie auf der deutschen Seite der Ostsee, nur vielleicht lieber ne Nummer größer und schwerer, weil du gerade im Bereich Polen auch mit größeren Tiefen zu rechnen hast.

In der deutschen Ostsee kommst du nur selten über 30m Wassertiefe, in Polen fängst du bei meist der Tiefe erst an.
Das Danziger Becken hat eine größte Tiefe von über 350m.
So tief wirst du allerdings kaum angeln müssen.

Richte dich auf Tiefen bis etwas über 100m ein, maximal.
Im Schnitt wirst du bei 30-60m liegen.

Nach meiner Erfahrung brauchst du da je nach Wetterlage Ködergewichte (ob nun Dorschbomben oder Pilker) zwischen 80 und 125 Gramm und auf jeden Fall eine dünne geflochtene Schnur auf der Rolle (an die 200m).

Bei schwerer See und noch größeren Tiefen sind dann auch durchaus mal 200 Gramm angemessen, um überhaupt noch nach unten zu kommen, aber das sind absolute Ausnahmen.

Jedenfalls ist es nicht wirklich befriedigend, wenn man (wie es mir schon passiert ist) bei 140m Tiefe aufhören muß zu angeln, weil nicht genügend Strippe auf der Rolle ist.

LG,
frank


----------



## Hamburgspook (29. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsch Angeln in Polen Leba*

@lattenboden

Stimmt nicht ganz. Je mehr Du nach Osten kommst, umso geringer wird der Salzgehalt der Ostsee. Vor allem wenn noch einige Tage östliche Strömungen vorhanden waren. Unsere Erfahrungen auf Bornholm waren, dass Pilker gegenüber Gummi und Wattwürmern am fängigsten waren. Ich habe meistens Pilker mit einem Beifänger gefischt. Wir fahren seit einigen Jahren nach Bornholm zum Dorschangeln vom Kutter. Was noch zu beachten ist, dass die Laichzeit der Dorsche in der östlichen Ostsee bis in den Ende Mai gehen kann und die Dorsche um diese Jahreszeit, im Gegensatz zur westlichen, nicht ganz so gut im Futter sind. Oft gut geklappt, morgens eher dunkel und rot, gegen 10 Uhr auf grelle Farben wechseln. Mache ich hier aber eigentlich immer so.


----------



## Lattenboden (29. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsch Angeln in Polen Leba*

Hamburgspook#6#6#6

Dein Tipp hat mir jetzt sehr geholfen #6#6#6

Morgens Dunkel Rot und je Heller es wird in richtung Orange und Silber gehen.

MFG
Andreas


----------

